# On the first day of Xmas



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Santa brought to me...

1 MacAllister to replace my broken G220
2 new menzerna polishes
3 new menzerna pads
1 new spritz bottle
and a tyre foam application pad

If I can put the Jack Daniels down long enough I might have a go before new year


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Nice 

Santa bought me a Flex 3401VRG to go with my Rotary  









http://www.alphacut.co.uk/manufactu...-polishing/flex-xc-3401-vrg-set/prod_191.html


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

NickP said:


> Nice
> 
> Santa bought me a Flex 3401VRG to go with my Rotary
> 
> ...


the Flex 3401VRG is what i use m8, great bit of kit 8)


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice toys 

No Detailign gear for me, but I have just spent the last day and a half machine polishing my TT, and then used Jeffs Werkstat as my Sealant. It looks amazing (if I do say so myself), and I cannot believe how much better it looks despite only being a few weeks old.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just need to wait for the snow to clear now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Mine came up like this after a good session with the Megs G220 and Werkstat AJT:










Hope the Snow clears for you


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

@ ahaydock..

How do you rate the flex over the megs..

I have a rotary, also a g220 for some jobs, cleaners sealants etc, but always like to have better tools for a job..


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

qstix said:


> @ ahaydock..
> 
> How do you rate the flex over the megs..
> 
> I have a rotary, also a g220 for some jobs, cleaners sealants etc, but always like to have better tools for a job..


I have not used the Flex, but I have used Silverline and Makita Rotarys. TBH the Makita has been the best Rotary I have used, but I dont own one just borrowed it. As I only do the odd car here and there, the G220 is ideal for me as it doesn't matter if I take a bit longer to get the same results.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I gave the Flex a quick run out yesterday too -
Jeffs Prime Acrylic Strong on a CSS Polishing Pad, followed by two coats of Acrylic Jett Trigger 
Wheels sealed with Zaino CS, Tyres with Zaino Z16


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just need to wait for the snow to clear now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Andy does it get dirty in the garage :lol:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Nick

How do you find the Zaino CS?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

TT Ade said:


> Nick
> 
> How do you find the Zaino CS?


Great Stuff - Wipe n and walk away - can be used paintwork,wheels,glass, plastic - virtually anything

Also worth looking at Optimum 'Optiseal' which is virtually the same product and slightly cheaper


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Leon looks good.

Another fan of CS hear - I use it on the wheels and shuts etc.


----------

